# Equalizador activo de 6 bandas



## hypnos00 (Oct 7, 2008)

Saludos foro, bueno mi caso es el siguiente, en la universidad me dejaron el diseño de un equalizador de diez bandas y segun la teoria y las explicaciones del catedratico, si mi frecuencia de entrada es 300Hz y tengo una parte de mi equalizador que tenga frecuencia de resonancia (fr) de 300Hz la señal se va por este y ignora las demas haciendo el pase de banda por ahi. bueno no se que tanto estoy en lo correcto de lo que escribi pero al simularlo no sucede esto a la salida me da como respuesta las seis bandas y ya lo revise varias veces y no se que pase aqui, anexo mi simulacion en circuitmaker para ver si alguien logra ver mi error.

De antemano gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 7, 2008)

En el equalizador si entra una frecuencia fija y coincide con la Fr de uno de los pasos de atenuación, esta sera amplificada o atenuada de acuerdo al ajuste del equalizador.
Si los demás ajustes están a 0db, sin atenuar ni amplificar, las demás frecuencias pasan por el equalizador sin ser afectadas, o eso es lo que debería pasar.


----------



## Cacho (Oct 8, 2008)

Hola, cómo andás?
Mirá, si tenés sólo una frecuencia en la entrada, el ecualizador no tiene ningún sentido.
Supongamos que tenés un Eq con bandas en 1kHz, 2kHz y 3kHz (no son reales los números, pero para un ejemplo sirven).
Ahora entra una señal de audio de 2k a ese Eq. Por las vías de 1 y 3k no va a aparecer nada más que el ruido de los amplificadores operacionales. Sólo va a aparecer señal por el pote de 2kHz.
Las ondas de sonido están formadas por una suma de ondas senoidales de distintas frecuencias y lo que hace el Eq es amplificar o atenuar ciertas ondas.
Otra vez, si sólo aparece una senoidal pura, no tiene sentido un Eq.
Acá tenés un circuito que incluye un ecualizador.

http://sound.whsites.net/project30a.htm

Va describiendo una consola y poco más allá de la mitad del artículo aparece el Eq. Tenés control de graves y agudos y un paramétrico en los medios. Podés hacerlo de la cantidad de bandas que quieras agregando circuitos iguales con diferentes valores en los cap que hacen el filtro.
Saludos


----------



## andree_127 (Sep 2, 2009)

ola aca publican como hacer un ecualizador n bandas y mi pregunta es, como se haria unos de 3 bandas y no de 20 o 30 como aparece aca:
http://sound.westhost.com/project75.htm
segun tengo entendido todo depende del Q= Fc/BW ; y BW = F2-F1 (corrijanme si estoy mal) pero que valor tienen que tener estos para que sea de 3 bandas sobretodo el "Fc" que no se a que es igual, espero que me ayuden saludos.
y muchas gracias de antemano


----------



## loren03 (Ene 8, 2011)

hola hypnos00 estuve leyendo los comentarios anteriores y he visto que aun sigues con dudas sobre tu ultima pregunta no te puedo responder por que nos soy experto solo aficionado pero estuve investigando en la web y he encontrado un sitio donde te explican como funcionan las frecuencias es muy completo aqui el link: http://www.pcpaudio.com/pcpfiles/doc_altavoces/filtros_pasivos/filtrospasivos.html

te recomiendo que lo leas todo, espero te sirva y claro te saque de las dudas
Salu2


----------

